# Lolwut is going on with racial slurs



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 5, 2010)

Just wondering. Is there a particular reason why those are specifically filtered while we let most of the other shit go? I'm aware a censor block has been added to the forums recently but I don't think any kind of official announcement has ever been made.
I don't want to debate the admin decisions as I'm perfectly sure they have good reasons to implement these changes under the circumstances, while leaving more sensible subjects such as cub or zoo untouched for the time being. But while I trust said changes are justified, I'd still like to be informed as to what has pushed such an increase in the moderation diarrhea through the past few weeks.

Of course, I understand perfectly that if the subject of racial slurs cannot be brought up for whatever reasons, I will happily let the moderation team take whatever action they deem necessary to conserve the integrity of the forum.


tl;dr: I had a journal deleted for saying the n word. Lol.

Edit: After carefully reviewing the rules, I took notice that this situation only happened to be an active enforcement of a rule which had been ignored in the past. Still would it be possible to obtain some information on whatever happened? I don't really see: 1. Wtf is wrong in the first place, and 2. Why suddenly enforce this rule in such a totalitarian manner, over the selective moderation behavior the staff usually seems to prefer?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 5, 2010)

Pinkuh started dating a black guy :V


----------



## Lobar (Jan 5, 2010)

Especially considering we've never had an issue with anyone being an out-and-out racist.  And that as far as I'm aware there's no rules against dodging the filter with words like "n1gger", which makes the filter only an inconvenience at best for anyone actually trying to stir up racism.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 6, 2010)

The n-word is old anyway.

I perfer using "big-lipped beast".


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 6, 2010)

There's always coon, bullfrog, porch monkey, tar baby, coal boy, negro, cotton picker, boy, etc.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 6, 2010)

It's been against the rules for months.. at least.. just be careful when your actually saying stuff.. The filter is retarded though.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 6, 2010)

GUYS, I THINK I FIGURED IT OUT.

Not only did one of the admins started seeing a black guy, but he saw FAF and became very offended when he saw how often we used to say "y'all n!ggas postin' in a troll thread".


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 6, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> GUYS, I THINK I FIGURED IT OUT.
> 
> Not only did one of the admins started seeing a black guy, but he saw FAF and became very offended when he saw how often we used to say "y'all n!ggas postin' in a troll thread".



I would be more offended about finding out I'm dating a furry than some random people on the internet saying niggaz.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 6, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Just wondering. Is there a particular reason why those are specifically filtered while we let most of the other shit go? I'm aware a censor block has been added to the forums recently but I don't think any kind of official announcement has ever been made.
> I don't want to debate the admin decisions as I'm perfectly sure they have good reasons to implement these changes under the circumstances, while leaving more sensible subjects such as cub or zoo untouched for the time being. But while I trust said changes are justified, I'd still like to be informed as to what has pushed such an increase in the moderation diarrhea through the past few weeks.
> 
> Of course, I understand perfectly that if the subject of racial slurs cannot be brought up for whatever reasons, I will happily let the moderation team take whatever action they deem necessary to conserve the integrity of the forum.
> ...



Nah, there wasn't any kind of official announcement, but it's always been against the rules here. We only recently put in the filter, which hasn't been too awesome.

I don't know if you're talking about the main side or the forum's moderation, but they do work separately for the most part. Either way, if something goes unreported, there's the chance it may never be seen by a moderator.

Of course, I just had my spiel, asking people to stop pressing the envelope all the time. Right afterward, there were multiple shitposts, basically doing what I had just asked to stop. As far as the forum side goes, the moderators are communicating more to prevent inconsistencies on our part, and like you said, they have been occurring. This forum's always been somewhat tumultuous, and that's how it's always going to be. We're not trying to have a big crack down, but we're not trying to let ourselves go either, heh. The message I've been getting though is that the moderation is weak and spotty, so we're working that.

The issues of cub and zoo have been worked on in the past, but that's a main site issue if you're talking about art. On the forum, we do ask the forum stays somewhat clean, since it is a 13 and up place, not to mention the dangers and illegalities of certain behaviors. We're not telling anyone how to live their lives, but you can't openly share underaged drunkenness, pedophillic admissions (Joking or not, it makes a tough judgment call to assume one way or the other), illegal drug use, or whatever. Racial slurs aren't that bad in conversation, yeah, but we're just trying to maintain a decent-ish environment.

"Fuck" used to be a prohibited word, but that went away some time back. I don't think racial slurs will ever go that route though. It's supposed to be "PG-13" here, but I'm pretty sure we're more R-rated.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 6, 2010)

Thought police :V .


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 6, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I would be more offended about finding out I'm dating a furry than some random people on the internet saying niggaz.


Same here. But we're not so desperate as to date FA staff :V


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 6, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Thought police :V .



Yeah, man. Zoophile rights. v:



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Same here. But we're not so desperate as to date FA staff :V



Aw, hey now. I'm not so bad off this forum and irl. :[


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 6, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> Aw, hey now. I'm not so bad off this forum and irl. :[


But you have no balls :V


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 6, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> Yeah, man. Zoophile rights. v:



Being racist and fantasizing about committing hate crimes is no worse then being a pedophile and fantasizing about raping kids Grim. People are allowed to express the latter openly on this site because apparently telling them not to would make the administration nazi thought police. No argument can be made against racial slurs and racist art that can't be made against cub porn, seems a bit hypocritical to ban one and not the other :V .


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 6, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Being racist and fantasizing about committing hate crimes is no worse then being a pedophile and fantasizing about raping kids Grim. People are allowed to express the latter openly on this site because apparently telling them not to would make the administration nazi thought police. No argument can be made against racial slurs and racist art that can't be made against cub porn, seems a bit hypocritical to ban one and not the other :V .


I'm with you on this 100%. Leave the cub artists alone.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 6, 2010)

You guys are just being silly now. What's hypocritical about not allowing pedophillic admissions, as well as racial slurs? :V


----------



## Thatch (Feb 6, 2010)

What the niggershit is this?



Grimfang said:


> You guys are just being silly now. What's hypocritical about not allowing pedophillic admissions, as well as racial slurs? :V



YOU MAY TAKE OUR LIVES, BUT YOU'LL NEVER TAKE OUR FREEEEEEEEEEDOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 6, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Being racist and fantasizing about committing hate crimes is no worse then being a pedophile and fantasizing about raping kids Grim. People are allowed to express the latter openly on this site because apparently telling them not to would make the administration nazi thought police. No argument can be made against racial slurs and racist art that can't be made against cub porn, seems a bit hypocritical to ban one and not the other :V .


Totally agree with this.
Hating on a race is a little less brutal to me then wanting to defile childrens. :<


----------



## Aurali (Feb 6, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> You guys are just being silly now. What's hypocritical about not allowing pedophillic admissions, as well as racial slurs? :V



it's a hypocritical because THEY are the ones saying it.. Duh :/


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 6, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> You guys are just being silly now. What's hypocritical about not allowing pedophillic admissions, as well as racial slurs? :V


Because he's talking about cub porn being allowed.
And since I like cub porn, I find his argument quite compelling.



szopaw said:


> What the niggershit is this?


FrancisNigger started a troll thread a while back and someone necro'd it.


----------



## Takun (Feb 6, 2010)

NÓ€GGER NÓ€GGER NÓ€GGER NÓ€GGER NÓ€GGER NÓ€GGER


hmmmm what filter?


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 6, 2010)

oi..


----------

